# Peep and/or Kisser?



## buffalou (Aug 9, 2009)

For the last several years I've shot only with a kisser button. This year I've added a peep, but on the advice of my archery shop took the kisser off. They said it was unnecessary to have a kisser with a peep. I'm getting better groups with just the peep than I did with just the kisser, but is it better to have both than just one or the other?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

If you have shot peepless for so long why not use a kisser and and Anchor Sight?

Peeps are nice but I can almost guarantee you it changed your form.

If you like the peep then stick with it.

If you want the kisser back then get it back, there is no such thing as "too many" anchor reference points.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

You shoot the combo that works best for you and not worry about whay anyone else says!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## sstone82 (May 21, 2009)

welcome to AT shoot what ever you like best. personally i don't like kisser but its whatever makes you more confident


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* buffalou. Have fun here.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't like kisser buttons. Don't need it with a peep sight. If u feel more confident with it use it. All up to u.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

